#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] （千字）啖狼

## 好喝的茶

啖狼

　　剖開覆滿灰黑毛髮的外皮，在那之下的是香氣四溢，黑裏滲紅的狼人肉。親手將其擊殺的我，在眾人認許下能夠第一個嘗鮮。

　　狼人的肉啊，看似粗糙，卻是入口即化，鮮美甘香。肉片剛從炭火取下，仍是冒著一道白煙，吃下之後，白煙彷佛就從七竅而出，肉中鎖著的血腥，也跟著流向腦袋，添上一層粗狂的色彩。沒想到如此兇暴的怪獸﹐竟是人間美味。

　　不過，我想這種滿足更多還是來自於父仇得報的快感吧。

　　我的父親，與其他獵人一樣，一輩子與狼人為敵，卻也以其維生。獵人和狼人之間，有一種無限重複的殺人鏈：狼人被獵人捕殺，獵人因為狼人的詛咒而死——那是一種流傳，殺死狼人的人，終有一日也會被其他狼人殺死。有些被發現時已是四分五裂的屍塊，有些則是從頭到腳整個消失了，只留下狼人活動過的痕跡。

　　父親多年獵狼，不曾有誤，但終究也是逃不過詛咒。他最後一次出門工作以後，十四個晝夜都沒有回家。他在第十五個夜晚回來了：滿身鮮血卻沒有受傷，不發一語就把自己鎖進房間裏。日出之後他就從人間蒸發了，窗門被破，房間裏只剩下灰黑的狼毛。

　　鎮上很快傳來新的狼人蹤跡報告。悲憤之中，我也投身進這個永不終結的復仇迴圈。即使狼人是如此狡詐善戰的生物，在十天半月的窮追猛打下，我們一行人還是將其逼入深山末路，最後成為我的槍下亡魂。

　　只是我們也付出了沈重的代價：一半的人犧牲，所攜物資消耗殆盡，荒山野嶺間也與外界隔離。平常的時候，也就只是把整條屍體帶去領賞，但如今彈盡糧絕，飢寒交迫，食狼人肉也是無可厚非之事。

　　換個角度想，剝其皮削其骨，食其肉飲其血，何嘗不是一種痛快的報復！

　　一口吞下，狼人肉的味道自胃中翻騰至全身，似是陰魂不散，要對著牠的兇手下詛咒。若真如此就儘管來吧！能一報殺父之仇，之後的事也就毫無所謂了。

　　飽餐過後，其他獵人從牠身上找到一把獵槍。我一眼認出那是父親的遺物。我接過它，對著吃剩的屍體扣下扳機。同行獵人沒有制止，反而也抬起槍來。

　　槍雨聲中我突然驚覺，我的所為不也像狼人一樣殘暴嗎？如果是以前的我，一定會感到愧疚的，但是現在的我已經無法回頭。

　　某些東西在我體內萌芽。

　　我已經預見到，所謂狼人的詛咒到底是什麼一回事。我所作之事，在不久後也會報應在我身上。狼人和獵人，畢竟是一個因果循環。

　　從今以後，我也是一個十惡不赦的食人族了。



慶祝廿二歲生日的賀文：3
上一篇寫完吸血鬼，理所當然的（？）下一篇要寫狼人。
吃人的寫過很多遍了，這次來寫吃狼人吧。

關於那個「狼人的詛咒」，因為正文位置不夠了（？）我就寫在這裹：吃過狼人的人也會變成狼人唷。

所以最後一句話有微妙的意思。諸位能看出來嗎：3？

----------


## 狼狗傑

當我看到好茶這兩段文字



> 不過，我想這種滿足更多還是來自於父仇得報的快感吧。
> 
> 　　我的父親，與其他獵人一樣，一輩子與狼人為敵，卻也以其維生。獵人和狼人之間，有一種無限重複的殺人鏈：狼人被獵人捕殺，獵人因為狼人的詛咒而死——那是一種流傳，殺死狼人的人，終有一日也會被其他狼人殺死。有些被發現時已是四分五裂的屍塊，有些則是從頭到腳整個消失了，只留下狼人活動過的痕跡。


我就想到了拙作銀匕首殺狼人報父仇與歸來的蘇萊卡冤冤相報何時了的情節(哎
難道這是好茶對我這些舊作的致敬之作嗎? (謎:你少來
好啦這個點子也不只我會有(抹臉

不過好茶把這個復仇迴圈的點子玩得更好－－吃狼肉變狼人，誰能想到呢？
這比被咬成狼更有創意多了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

向好喝的茶致上生日快樂的祝福 : 3
在自己生日的這天，仍然思索著獸文學的文字，
產生一股尊敬的心情。 : 3

狼人的詛咒是個很棒的主題，無止境的輪迴，
彷彿那無形之中的，無限段的吃與被吃。

雖然感到一絲的憐憫，但終究希望雙方，
如有來世，
誰也不要當那狼人與那獵人。

----------


## 好喝的茶

小傑︰
我再讀過你提到的兩篇作品，題材相似，不過內在意義不同。
以下我來提供解答吧︰3

首先嘛，吃過狼人肉會變狼人，這個之前說過了。
有些獵人從頭到腳消失，就是因為如此。
有個角色也有相同的遭遇。他是主角的父親。

這是個「重蹈覆徹」的故事。主角一行人歷經十天半月，糧食耗盡才迫著要吃狼人肉。
主角的父親當時也是十四個晝夜沒有音訊啊，你覺得他會不會也遇到同樣的窘境？

所以，真是可喜可賀，原來主角的父親沒被狼人殺死，只是誤食狼人肉而變化而已。
作為兒子的主角也英勇地殺了個狼人，還奪回父親的遺物，真是虎父無犬子呢——誒，等等，好像有哪裏不對呢。
嗯，如果主角父親沒死的話，那就不能叫遺物了。說起來，為什麼那狼人會有主角父親的物品？除非他是——

我想到這裏，答案已經呼之欲出。
「從今以後，我也是一個十惡不赦的食人族了。」
這是個因果報應，自作自受的故事。



白牙︰
謝謝白牙的祝福︰3
我自己實在很久沒動筆了，寫個文當是給自己慶生也不錯。

這個輪迴嘛，只要有誰可以放下，就能自我拯救呢。
只是當局者迷，我們也不是有很多寧願投入輪迴也不願放下的執著嗎？
這才是人類有趣之處。如果可以選擇，我也許會想嘗試當獵人或狼人其中一員。
因為當局者有當局者的——嗯，樂趣啊︰3

----------


## 狼王白牙

4 年前的文章了，昨日找到一圖很相配，順便替畫家宣傳


畫家網頁：https://www.deviantart.com/ncorva

當局者迷，或許吧，但是如果試著當其中一員而發現無法抽身的時候，
後悔為時已晚。

但無論是哪個陣營，已經分不清楚對錯及孰先孰後，
在這巨型的 "絞肉機"　裡，"活下去" 是最重要的一件事呢

----------

